# Eigene initrd & uvesa [solved]

## manuels

Hallo zusammen,

da ich meine Root-Partition verschlüsselt habe, nutze ich eine initial Ramdisk.

Ich möchte nun allerdings auch noch uvesa installieren, was auch eine initrd benötigt.

Kann ich diese beiden Ramdisks irgendwie "zusammenlegen"?

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## Finswimmer

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Kann ich diese beiden Ramdisks irgendwie "zusammenlegen"?

 

Klar. Pack sie einfach zusammen und fertisch  :Smile: 

----------

## manuels

Stimmt. Ich dachte, /usr/share/v86d/initramfs wäre schon eine Ramdisk, aber eher eine Art Shellscript.

----------

## LinuxTom

Beide RamDisk's auspacken, die Deitsysteme zusammenkopieren, die Datei "init" anpassen und wieder als neue RamDisk packen. Fertig.

----------

## Max Steel

Im KErnel

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"

einbauen und dann neubauen müsste komplett reichen.

----------

